# Para Sa Pinoy Ito



## Norman3000 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was waiting for sir coalfire's poll, but i did not find one when i searched

So mga noypis jan na nasa ibang bansa! Mzta mzta kau? d nyo b namimiss tong pinas? D nyo ba namimiss mga pagkain at ulam natin dito? Init dito tapos daming krisis! Basta enjoy kayo lahat kung nasan man kayou, tulad ng kanta ni Bamboo:

"Hoy Pinoy Ako! Buo aking loob may agimat ang dugo ko!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pag ngkakita kta tau if ever handa niu sarili niyo talunin ko kayo sa mga fave games niyo, EBA, Yu-Gi-Oh, Mario Kart, MPH You name it mga 'to an 'ne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trans: To all filipinos out there! How are you all, dont you miss our country? Dont you miss our dishes? Well it is hot here and there are many crisis, whatever you say enjoy wherever you are! like bamboos song:

"Hoy Pinoy Ako! Buo aking loob may agimat ang dugo ko!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If we see each other, i' promise to beat you whatever game you play! EBA, YuGioh, Mariokart, Mph, You name it boys en gals!


----------



## Norman3000 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry I thought i was in general off topic forum, i'm sorry


----------



## lagman (Apr 27, 2008)

No problem, moved.
Let's see how many Filipino buddies are around here


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 27, 2008)

I chose all of them even though I'm not Philipino


----------



## Shinji (Apr 27, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> I chose all of them even though I'm not Philipino


its people like you that ruin polls like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways, i haven't been to the PH since i was like 2 months old =\  havent been to Guam since...umm.....age 2 years either... wonder how my G-ma is doin...


----------



## danci (Apr 27, 2008)

pinoy here... from pque!!!


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 27, 2008)

Pinoy's are fucking hott.

That is all.


----------



## Gian (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm Pinoy. 
Favorite? Adobo. AHAHA. Adobong anything.
Haven't been in the Philippines for almost 5 years now.
Nakakamiss nga eh. Kaso nga lang rami raw problema dyan.

Who ate rice for breakfast today? I did!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 27, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Pinoy's are fucking hott.
> 
> That is all.


I love you too Martin.  Pinays on the other hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Side note: I've been told I'm a master chief at making rice XD


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 27, 2008)

I wasn't actually serious about the poll but uh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so nice to see the Flips (for some reason, my classmates call Filipino Flips...) coming out of nowhere. I was born and raised in the Philippines and only recently moved here in Canada.

I can still speak Tagalog but I've never really been good with the language despite my upbringing. Hirap lang talaga ako mag-Tagalog eh. Hehe.

By the way, whoever said I was a guy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, not many hot Pinays around.


----------



## altorn (Apr 27, 2008)

I moved here August last year, whole family's migration. Biruin nyo, after 18years na living sa Pinas, biglang punta kami dito.

Of course i miss the Philippines, i was there less than a year ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, keep yourself in WiFi and we might bump into each other.

Fave food actually is menudo, im not sure if its filipino or spanish native, but still, its very nice. Next is the sinigang because its in the choices. I cook adobo and sinigang until now, though. Grabe, halos lahat ng ingredients na makikita pinas, nabibili din dito! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, i still think Filipinas look great in every way. I'd prefer marrying a pinay than a beautiful canadian(by the way, mixed cultures din dito so parang pinas ung halo halong dugo dito) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, since you mentioned crises there, Philippines is a country with a rich source of agricultural fruits, though 1 sack or rice is already PhP2,000+, around $50!!! Not too many can afford that much in a month! The current leaders must GO!!!


Sorry for the outburst. Yah, mabuhay ang pilipinas.


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah. The rice really is becoming a problem in the Philippines. My dad rants about it every chance he gets. Some Filipinas _are_ beautiful. I just prefer other Asian women. (and if you guys still haven't figured it out yet...hardihar-har to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I just came to Canada last year also. (Haha. XD Man do I hear that kind of grammatical error a lot.)


----------



## JPH (Apr 27, 2008)

Hehe, whatever happened to this rule?



			
				Forum Rules said:
			
		

> We are an English speaking community. Please post in English ONLY. (Legible English!!)


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Hehe, whatever happened to this rule?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*looks at screen innocently* The only words that I've written that weren't in English was simply on how much I suck at my own language.

...if that helps.


----------



## AndreXL (Apr 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Hehe, whatever happened to this rule?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## altorn (Apr 27, 2008)

I deserve a warning then.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wont happen again..


----------



## Shinji (Apr 27, 2008)

altorn said:
			
		

> I deserve a warning then..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in your defense, i'd rather _attempt_ to read tagalog than posts like this. XD

On topic: I never found myself attracted to Filipino women.  Sure, theres girls like my friend back from high school, but its usually the mixed women like Leah Dizon (Chinese, Filipino, and French) that take the cake ?.  Hehe~


----------



## altorn (Apr 27, 2008)

Well she's pretty.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yah, that kyoyeawon girl is like so childish like OMG YOU PEOPLE AER SO MEAN > >

Lol


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 27, 2008)

And I'm ashamed to say that I'm near her age group too. Unless her personal info is wrong too.


----------



## miikes (Apr 27, 2008)

wow, summer vacation is really taking in its toll of boredom x_x


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> wow, summer vacation is really taking in its toll of boredom x_x



How so? If that was directed to me, I'm actually still at school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Haha. I mean, I still have school. O_O It'd be scary to think that I'd be at school at such an ungodly hour.


----------



## SoulAnger (Apr 27, 2008)

yap.. pinoy!
chineck kum dayta! chineck ko lahat!
gumagawa pala ako ng homebrew. icheckup niyo
M33.1337 Custom PSP Firmware: XMB Lite, PSP/PS3 on the NDS
http://forum.palib.info/index.php?topic=4458.0


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I've seen that before. 'Sides, why should I make my DS look like a PSP? Just coz I don't have a PSP doesn't mean that I want my DS to look like one.


----------



## gbands (Apr 27, 2008)

Is this thread only for Pinoys abroad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know about Pinays abroad, but there're a lot of good-looking ladies over here. And if you notice, foreigners dig the native looking ones rather than the...erm...pretty ones. Heck, Pokwang's got a few admirers abroad. *assuming TFC subsribers know her already*


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Is this thread only for Pinoys abroad? tongue.gif
> 
> I don't know about Pinays abroad, but there're a lot of good-looking ladies over here. And if you notice, foreigners dig the native looking ones rather than the...erm...pretty ones. Heck, Pokwang's got a few admirers abroad. *assuming TFC subsribers know her already*



As I've said, I only moved here about a year ago so I know real well that Pinays can be hot. Heck, I still see some hot ones here too. Maybe some people just like variety.


----------



## miikes (Apr 27, 2008)

coalfire said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not it was directed at the thread starter who apparently has nothing else to do so he ended up with this poll....


anyways fyi I do not have a summer vacation. In fact I have a proposal due tonight so I'm actually procrastinating right about now...


----------



## Densetsu (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm a pinoy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My parents are both from Ilocos Norte, but I was born in Hawaii and raised in California.  

As an unfortunate side-effect of being American-born, I don't speak Tagalog  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only understand some Ilocano.  

But I lived in Japan for 3 years and worked as a translator, so I'm pretty proficient in Japanese (hopefully that makes up for my lack in Tagalog/Ilocano skills).


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 27, 2008)

@miikes

I think I was at fault for that. There was this topic where all the Filipinos just started speaking in Tagalog and putting a translation after and I sort of said something about making a poll coz of all the Filipinos appearing out of nowhere.

That just means you're older than me.


----------



## usmagen (Apr 27, 2008)

Spoiler: yehey




musta na mga brad?! dame den pala noypits dito e!


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 27, 2008)

usmagen said:
			
		

> Spoiler: yehey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thus, the reason for this poll. Are we allowed to speak in a different language if it's under a spoiler box? Someone already pointed out that we weren't supposed to write in any other language. Then again, I think I just saw someone speak in German or something. Oh well.


----------



## Orc (Apr 27, 2008)

I think out of respect to our fellow users, we shouldn't post in other areas in Tagalog nor create topics like these that's limited to only us Filipinos (or half-breed mongrels like me). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still, happy to see Filipinos here in this side of the internet and aren't fucking morons too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*love you all*

EDIT: Edit lang, secret pala wag daw ibulgar.


----------



## Kawamura (Apr 27, 2008)

Anak ng...!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still here in the Philippines you guys. Right now, there seems to be a rice crisis. Heh! How's life abroad?

@Densetsu, you should give a hand to those in the translation/patches forum.


----------



## matriculated (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not Filipino but my wife is... so is most of my neighbourhood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love menudo, Filipino breakfast (rice, eggs and longanisa), lumpia(sp?) and pork bbq! I'm Chinese so the food isn't that much different - seems a bit more fatty and vinigary.


----------



## Gian (Apr 27, 2008)

New question -
Kapuso? Or Kapamilya?
Hahaha.



Spoiler



Translation:
New question -
Heart member? Or Family Member?
o_o;


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 27, 2008)

Neither. I haven't seen any interesting shows from either channels.


----------



## reilina (Apr 27, 2008)

@TC, why put only 4 DISH?

and out of that 4 none are my favorites (no paksiw,pinakbet, bicol express?).
phil having a crisis? there's always a crisis there even before i left 3yrs ago... its seems that nothing has change sigh.


well anyway its good to hear there's a lot of us here.
any hybrids here?


----------



## Gian (Apr 27, 2008)

xD, You say Hybrids like we're cars or something.
I'm just a little little bit German. 1/16th or something.


----------



## altorn (Apr 28, 2008)

Gian, im kapamilya... ABS-CBN has better quality than GMA. Most of the productions of ABS-CBN are superior to GMA's...


----------



## Shinster (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh halo thar! 

Noypis 4evah! 

Buttseckz? Y/N?


----------



## Gian (Apr 28, 2008)

@Shinster - Y.

Really Altorn?
I'm in love with Eat Bulaga.


----------



## usmagen (Apr 28, 2008)

Shinster said:
			
		

> Oh halo thar!
> 
> Noypis 4evah!
> 
> Buttseckz? Y/N?




oh hai!

Y.


----------



## altorn (Apr 28, 2008)

The only thing I love GMA, or Eat Bulaga for that matter is the portion BULAGAAN. I always laugh at Vic Sotto and his partner(forgot the name) whenever they do their thing. Lol


----------



## Shinster (Apr 29, 2008)

usmagen said:
			
		

> Shinster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouyez.


----------



## Norman3000 (Jun 3, 2008)

Whoa i never expected this to spiring to any dicussions especially the rice crisis, wow, we were once the teachers on rice to a few foreign countries but now we improt from them, what a sad thought, Gas for cars here almost cost more than a dollar per litter, how sad that our once beautiful country now became a sad corrupt land,,

The only way for our country to rise back is to vote me for president after 25 years! lol 

Vote NorMAN The MAN For President! Wahoo!


----------



## jan777 (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'll Send You To The Other World With This! Big Bang Kamehameha Times 100!!



budokai tenkaichi 3?

yo! other Filipinos....musta na kayo?


----------



## Serabii (Jun 3, 2008)

oi mga pinoy ng GBAtemp mabuhay sainyo :3

Pinoy Rocks!!!


----------



## papyrus (Jun 4, 2008)

pinoy here. SO many pinoys in GBAtemp and i'm waiting for a thread like this.


----------



## layzieyez (Jun 4, 2008)

Ako'y isang pinoy.  What's wrong with putting lumpia on the favorite food choices?  It's not a damn egg roll, it's different cause I dip it in seasoned vinegar.


----------



## Bishang (Jun 10, 2008)

@layzieyez: I agree, lumpia is one of the most well known Filipino dish to anyone who isn't filipino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm filipino, born and raised in Washington. My father is from Zambales, in the area where they speak Ilocano, and my mom is from Mindanao. I've lived with my dad my whole life, so I understand more Ilocano. Sad to say that I can't speak it. If only there was a Rosetta Stone Ilocano xD


----------



## Norman3000 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lumpia? hmm i dont really like those, i only posted the real famous filipino dishes, also i think lupia is not that 'Filipino'


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 1, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I think out of respect to our fellow users, we shouldn't post in other areas in Tagalog nor create topics like these that's limited to only us Filipinos (or half-breed mongrels like me).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put**, si orc pinoy?


----------



## Requisite (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm half Filipino, but I was born in the US, so I don't know what the hell the first one means.
But yes - Adobo is not just my favorite filipino dish, but my favorite dish overall.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 1, 2008)

Missing the the polls: Lechon. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Norman3000 (Aug 1, 2009)

bulalo is beef i cant explain, basta may sabaw yun
adobo, another tasty fil dish that can be cooked with almost any kind of meat
tinola, is probably the most popular cook to a chicken
sinigang is sour flavory dish with swamp cabbage, horse raddish, etcetera


----------



## Blythe31 (Aug 1, 2009)

Pinoy reporting in. Born and raised in Los Angeles though, so my tagalog isn't really up to par. I used to go every summer up until 4 years ago I believe.

-What providence are you guys from?-
My mom's from Bacolod, and my dad's from Baguio

Edit: favorite dish is tosilog tuscino and itlog (doubt those are spelled right), paired with fried rice and longganisa.
that or lechon and crispy pata w/ mang tomas and a nice cold glass bottled coke. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AY ANG SARAP. haha.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 3, 2009)

Pilipino ko'! Akala ko naman tungkol kay Manny Paquiao. Paborito ko Sinigang na baka, lalo na pag may labanos at maasim asim ng kaunti.

Translation:

I'm a Filipino! I thought this was going to be about Manny Pacquiao. My favorite is Sinigang with beef, especially if there's radish and a little sour.


----------



## moodswinger (Aug 3, 2009)

It's nice that someone finally someone started a topic like this, I'm beginning to wonder how many Pinoytemps are there. lol.  I still live here in the Philippines though.

Paborito ko nilagang baka! *naglaway*

My favorite is beef stew! *drools*


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ew yuck yoko ng mga yan. Bulalo... diri dumidikit sa bibig ko yung oil. yuck. Adobo, ew, alat. Sinigang, bleh, sawa na ako. Tinola... OK lang.


And remember kiddies... if you don't like it, don't lie


----------



## Norman3000 (Jun 15, 2011)

HELLO MGA PINOYS!!!!!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 15, 2011)

If you would like to continue posting in your native language here, 
please include the English translation along with it. 

Thank you


----------



## YayMii (Jun 16, 2011)

I was born/raised in Canada, but my parents are Filipino, so I guess I'm Filipino too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would like to say siopao, but that's not really Filipino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd also say Tocino, but according to Wikipedia it's a Carribean food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like the way my parents cook chicken adobo, so I guess I'll vote for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and Filipino-style spaghetti (with the sweet-tasting sauce) is pretty good too.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 16, 2011)

Pilipino ako. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Paborito ko yung Sinigang, kaso, mas gusto ko Bulalo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Translation:
I'm a Filipino. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My favorite is _Sinigang_, but, I like _Bulalo_ better.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 17, 2011)

Never knew that there were so many Pilipinos here. Hmmm.

My fave food is Sinigang. As well as lumpia and tinola too.


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

You guys watch Wowowee?  That show is always playing at my parents' house!  

And the ASF dancers are hot and flexible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How come there's no love for balut, dinuguan or pinakbet?  I may be American, but I grew up eating those dishes.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 17, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> You guys watch Wowowee?  That show is always playing at my parents' house!


Dude, they discontinued that show earlier this year due to controversy involving Willie.


----------

